

New Swype Beta Gets an Official Release, Brings Gestures to Any Android - ayanb
http://lifehacker.com/5833799/new-swype-beta-gets-an-official-release-brings-gestures-to-any-android-phone

======
ajpatel
I am still using the Sprint-skinned version from the Nexus S 4G on my Evo...I
love the look of it...I wish they would leave beta already. This is getting to
be like Gmail beta status - 2 years and counting. And why are they being so
stingy with the theme support if they've obviously coded it into the Sprint-
branded NS4G beta? Ugh, I don't understand this company...but I know it makes
my phone usable with one hand and I love the new gestures so I use their
product all the time :)

------
rockmeamedee
"If your phone came pre-installed with Swype DO NOT download this beta (it
won't work)"

Awww, swype was a minor selling point for me, I made sure to get a phone with
it. Sounds cool, will see it in the next update

